
Simple and Terrifying Encryption Story - jaxondu
https://blog.elpassion.com/simple-and-terrifying-encryption-story-c1f1d6707c07#.o021b04xm
======
bananabill
Interesting and succinct post.

Did the documentation specify anywhere that it expects hex values?

Even if it did it should still probably throw an error if handed a normal
string. You should defs make a pull request and fix it.

~~~
andrenotgiant
Here's the documentation:
[http://www.rubydoc.info/gems/aes/0.5.0](http://www.rubydoc.info/gems/aes/0.5.0)

Reading through, it's NOT clear that `key` must be hexidecimal, but you can
see why the gem's author didn't think to call it out:

The gem also provides a helper method for generating keys: AES.key (which
outputs a random hexidecimal string). The developer probably never expected
users to submit their own keys, despite the design of the gem making it easy
to do.

------
Ralith
Who needs type systems, anyway? Or any datatypes but strings, for that matter!

------
masukomi
subtitle: "Or why you can't skip writing unit tests."

